# EMT & 911 Dispatcher move to Perth WA



## illini_emt3191 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Guys I saw something for a EMT-P moving but my question was alittle differnt. I am an EMT-I in Illinois, I am also an National/International NAED EMD certified 911 dispatcher. My question was due to an ailing grandmother I will be going on a family visa with the ability to work. My most of my family  is over there and I don't really have a reason to stay in the US and I might request to stay in WA. Either way my question was I was looking at St. John website on Communication officers till I would maybe get my foot in the door the Ambulance side. Is that even a practical thing I could even do? I am kinda lost what would you guys suggest? 

All I know is I will need to work, I have been in EMS/911 for 5 years and I don't want to flip burgers. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------

